# gap insurance coverage



## NComing (Aug 31, 2017)

When someone is driving, in Phase 3, for urber and their car is totaled from an accident that is not their fault, is there any issue with gap insurance covering the full Gap?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That's a good question. I usually opt out of Gap insurance but you should have something that outlines the policy of the gap insurance. Have you read through it?


----------

